# Jack points



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone show me where the heck is the best place to jack the car up at? The jack points in the manual are horrible to use. Car isn't even off the ground yet and my jack demolished the area like a can opener.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Use a hockey puck on the jack, and it'll minimize any damage. Or, Harbor Freight sells a jack pad. Hockey pucks are cheaper. 

I've taken to jacking the car up by the rear suspension. There's a flat area underneath the rear coil spring perches that's perfect for a jack. For the front, there's a flat area about 5" to the middle of the car on one of the frame rails. It works like a charm. 

Also, those Harbor Freight jackstand pads are worth every penny. They let those HF jackstands sit under the pinch seams without an issue, and spread the weight of the car much better than the regular jackstand itself.


----------

